# My BFD readings



## fsrenduro (Sep 16, 2008)

I finally got around to setting up my BFD 1124 with my DIY dual Rythmik 15's sealed.
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*Here's my unaltered in room response.*









--------------------------------------------------------------------
*Here's my response after 5 filters, one of which is a boost around 70 Hz.*









--------------------------------------------------------------------
*Here's the two overlayed.*









--------------------------------------------------------------------
*Here's the reverb time for the unaltered.*









--------------------------------------------------------------------
*And here's the reverb after the five filters.*











I'll be running Audyssey Pro when I get a chance, but I wanted to get my subs as flat as I could beforehand.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Keep us posted! :T


----------

